# Camera Land Goes to SHOT Show Next Week



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

* Camera Land Goes to SHOT Show Next Week*

Well, January is here and along with a new year comes SHOT Show. I am off to Vegas on Sunday to see what the mfg's have to offer.
My appointment book is loaded....
Burris, Bushnell, Kowa, Leica, Meopta, Minox, Nikon, Pentax, Schmidt & Bender, ScopeCoat, Steiner, Surefire, Swarovski, Trijicon, Vortex Zeiss & I am finally going to meet Charles from Zen-Ray 
I also have set up a meeting with Carson Optical, Brunton as well as Pioneer Research (Vero Vellini Straps) to see what they have to offer.

We already know that Leica has a big announcement that is supposed to totally revolutionize the world of Rangefinders:









*Zeiss* was nice enough to pre-release their new Conquest HD5 Riflescopes which are available in:

2-10x42

3-15x42

5-25x50

Zeiss will also be showing another new line of Riflescopes:
Terra 3x Riflescopes - TERRA Riflescopes pack powerful, uncompromising optical performance into a lightweight, yet extremely rugged, compact 1" design. ZEISS optics with MC anti-reflective coatings produce bright, high contrast images. And 1/4-MOA adjustments provide 100% repeatability, click by click. Available with standard Z-Plex or RZ 600 and RZ 800 ballistic reticles.
2-7x32 Plex @ $349.99
3-9x42 Plex @ $399.99, RZ-600 @ $449.99
4-12x42 Plex @ $449.99, RZ-800 @ $499.99
These should be available in April
There is also a Terra ED Binocular - Take higher performance into the field. TERRA Binoculars combine ED glass with ZEISS MC coating for pure, bright and vivid images, even in low light. With a 5.25 ft. close focus and a wide-angle field of view, you'll never miss a thing. And their extremely compact size aids mobility in the field.
8x42 ED @ $349.99
10x42 ED $ $399.99

*Vortex, *as usual, has a host of new products to show:

Viper PST 2.5-10x32 FFP Riflescope with EBR-1 Reticle (MRAD) ETA Spring 2013
Viper PST 2.5-10x32 FFP Riflescope with EBR-1 Reticle (MOA) ETA Spring 2013

Viper HS 6-24x50 Riflescope with Dead-Hold BDC Reticle (MOA) ETA Fall 2013
Viper HS 6-24x50 Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA) ETA Fall 2013

Razor HD 12x50 Binocular ETA Spring 2013
Razor HD 10x50 Binocular ETA Spring 2013

Crossfire II 10x42 Binocular ETA early Spring 2013
Crossfire II 8x42 Binocular ETA early Spring 2013

Razor HD 16-48x65 Angled Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013
Razor HD 16-48x65 Straight Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013
Razor HD 11-33x50 Angled Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013
Razor HD 11-33x50 Straight Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013
Razor HD 18x/23x Long Eye Relief Eyepiece ETA Spring 2013

Diamondback 20-60x80 Angled Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013
Diamondback 20-60x80 Straight Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013
Diamondback 20-60x60 Angled Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013
Diamondback 20-60x60 Straight Spotting Scope ETA Spring 2013

I am sure these products will be, as Vortex products have proven to be, great value and quality for the price. I am excited to check them out.

I am excited to see what all the mfg's will be showing. 
As in years past we will do our best to obtain show samples to offer to you at significant savings.
Please feel free to PM or e-mail to [email protected] to share any thoughts of what you'd like me to investigate while I am there.

Of course, I will be writting up a full SHOT Show report while I am there and get that to you as quickly as possible.

*As a little bonus for those of you who have read down to the bottom of this post, please send a PM to me that just says "I want the Vortex" and one PM will be chosen to receive a Vortex Viper HD 10x42, #VPR-4210-HD Binocular*


----------

